

IOS 7 to launch with FaceTime voice calls - jervisfm
http://www.theverge.com/2013/6/10/4413904/apple-ios-7-facetime-audio-only

======
dakrisht
Wait - someone used Skype in Cupertino and decided to make this a feature of
FaceTime? What is going on here.

(Nice feature btw, but 5 years too late)

